# help with some little slingback peeptoes!



## kimmy (Nov 21, 2006)

okay, so a while ago at Payless, they had the perfect shoes (very Peggy Bundy-ish, i know but i really like the 80s stuff ha!) but now they don't have them! they have similar ones, but i'm not really diggin' them. here's what Payless has now:






more views of the shoes and details here.

but i don't like them with the heels. i prefer wedge/platforms like the ones they used to have. i want them with the pattent leather (it just isn't 80s without it) and the slingback and peeptoe...for relatively cheap. does anyone know where to find these?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 22, 2006)

those are cute! I think i might have seen what youre looking for at target actually, but im not positive. Sorry that doesnt really help but im pretty sure they did have some.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 22, 2006)

not cheap, though - http://www.stevemadden.com/customiza...omizationid=22

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/15122312/c/89.html

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/20579854/c/89.html


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2006)

thank you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll definately check out Target to see if they've got them. and thanks for that Steve Madden link, Laur...i love how you can select the different colours and everything, those are definately going on my Christmas list


----------



## kitchengirl (Dec 23, 2006)

try Charlotte Russe , i think they have what your looking for , or something similar. i saw yellow and red and black patent colors!


----------

